# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cho hỏi về card màn hình Geforce 9800 GT?

## fanpckt

mấy bạn nào rành về máy vi tính làm ơn cho mình hỏi tên đầy đủ của card nói trên là nvidia 9800 gt [1gb or 512mb] đúng ko? 
mà khi mua có cần phải phụ thuộc kích cỡ pixel của màn hình của mình là bao nhiu ko? cái màn hình máy mình là 1440x900 (tối đa là 1600x900) nếu nó phụ thuộc vào cái kích cỡ màn hình thì máy mình có xài đc loại card này ko? 
thứ 2 nữa:
vào link này xem nhé:
http://www.pricewatch.com/gallery/vi...eforce_9800_gt

có 2 loại 9k8 1gb,1 loại là evga còn cái kia là zotac, vậy tụi nó giống hay khác nhau? nếu khác thì nên mua cái nào? 

và điều quan trọng hơn hết thảy, cấu hình máy mình hiện tại là
window 7
ram: 6gb
chip: intel core i3 550
hdd: 1tb
như vậy nếu mình sử dụng loại card nói trên(để đi cùng chip i3 550 và những cái khác) thì có tương thích hay không? trong quá trình lắp có trục trặc gì hay không?
làm ơn trả lời gấp zùm mình
cám ơn rất rất nhiều.

----------


## tuanlucki

vào link bạn đưa kết quả đây "sorry. no results found. please check your spelling"
tên gần đúng thôi còn đây đủ của nó thì khá dài [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
cấu hình bạn đưa nên chẳng có ý nghĩa gì nhiều cho vấn đề bạn hỏi 
lẽ ra bạn cần đưa lên xem máy bạn hỗ trợ những khe pci loại nào thì đúng hơn
nhưng yên tâm với cấu hình máy đó chắc chắn hỗ trợ khe cắm card vga mở rộng
và gần như nó tương thích với mọi loại card được sản xuất gần đây
yên tâm dùng bạn nhé

----------

